# Gully Washer!



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

We got it! First really decent rain in several months. The gully to the left, crosses our whole lot, downhill, is seen running like a little creek! Our gate is obscured by the large bush just below the distant telephone pole, is at the lot's lowest point, the arroyo runoff has damaged our drive down there once in our 3 years here, haven't been down yet today to look. 






Front of the lot is like a lake! It's running away quickly, though. We wonder where the quail take refuge during times like this; normally they spend the heat of the day down in the wash. Hope no babies drowned down there! Within a few days, all those dead-looking desert scrubs will be turning green, having waited out the heat and sun for a very long time.    imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

We got NADA!  All the maps said we would but no.  Good for you guys...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2015)

Glad you're getting some rain Imp, is it still comin' down?


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 18, 2015)

Feels good don't it!   Here right above the Cajon Pass we got some real good soaking; much needed especially in light of yesterday's fires that broke-out on the pass, and then later in our local neighboring community of Wrightwood.     My commute home took two hours longer, having to go right through all the mess on the Interstate 15.

Here's a little clip I took with my phone of the nice rainfall:

[video]https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=2lexLK9aENY[/video]


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2015)

Here in NM, we've been getting those sudden, really hard rains -- they call  'em "monsoons" here.  My dad (from Arkansas) used to call that kind of rain a gully washer or a frog strangler!


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We got NADA!  All the maps said we would but no.  Good for you guys...



PHX got it good awhile back, and WE got nada! Once, I recall Baseline Rd. from 35th. Ave. eastward to at least 7th. Ave., a foot deep in water! Down there, S.HX way, the areas are all laced with irrigation ditches, and those run full with rainwater when the monsoon really hits! We loved living there, we were in Laveen, east of 51st. Ave., just off Estrella dr. Real close to Vee Quiva!    imp


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad you're getting some rain Imp, is it still comin' down?



Never seen desert rain, eh? Clouds build over mountains encircling valley areas early in the day, then heat rising makes them "blossom" upwards and spread out like giant white chimneys. If yer lucky, one of those big expanding clouds will reach above your area, and it might rain a bit, rarely a downpour, therefore my post. It rained this afternoon a total of 20 minutes, 0.5" in the "bucket". Mucho grateful for that!    imp


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2015)

So glad for the rain for some, been there....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 19, 2015)

Glad for the needed rain out west..  We, on the other hand have been having our gullys washed daily for seems like months.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2015)

Good to see some your way!!

Here is the drought breaker that we got back in may!!
.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2015)

I remember that, Ken.QS, even with all the rain we have had, with this gawd awful heat I've had to start watering in my yard already, we'll have this for the next 2 months.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We got NADA!  All the maps said we would but no.  Good for you guys...



Did you get any yet?    From this?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 19, 2015)

imp said:


> Never seen desert rain, eh? Clouds build over mountains encircling valley areas early in the day, then heat rising makes them "blossom" upwards and spread out like giant white chimneys. If yer lucky, one of those big expanding clouds will reach above your area, and it might rain a bit, rarely a downpour, therefore my post. It rained this afternoon a total of 20 minutes, 0.5" in the "bucket". Mucho grateful for that!    imp



Here it will rain REALLY hard and fast, so the ground (desert) can't absorb it and we get flash floods.  Fortunately, some years ago, the city finally put in storm drains so it doesn't get that bad any more in town.  When I was a kiddo, it would get bad and I remember many times helping sling sandbags, and once I got caught in a low place in my dad's 58 Oldsmobile and the rushing water took some of the chrome strips right off the side of the car.  Needless to say, dad was not pleased.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2015)

It seems to me that this year has had some of the most extreme conditions and events.  Some places are having extended period of drought, while others are way above normal precipitation.  The rain storms are more severe than any I can remember in recent years.  A couple of weeks ago, we had one come through that dumped almost 5 inches of rain in just 3 hours.  The normally quiet little creek behind our house was running like a good sized river, for almost 2 days afterwards.  It seems that it is becoming a case of either Too Much, or Too Little...all over the nation.  The weather people say that 2014 was the hottest on record, but the way things are going this past month, 2015 may surpass last year. 

Heck, it might even be that we are experiencing some signs of "Global Warming"....naw, that can't be...everyone knows that Climate Change is just a figment of some peoples imagination.


----------



## imp (Jul 19, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Here it will rain REALLY hard and fast, so the ground (desert) can't absorb it and we get flash floods.  Fortunately, some years ago, the city finally put in storm drains so it doesn't get that bad any more in town.  When I was a kiddo, it would get bad and I remember many times helping sling sandbags, and once I got caught in a low place in my dad's 58 Oldsmobile and the rushing water took some of the chrome strips right off the side of the car.  Needless to say, dad was not pleased.



I worked with a guy who lived in Stanley, drove in to Albuq. every day, name of Fred Johnson. His Dad had been Police Chief in Albuq. years ago.    imp


----------



## Lara (Jul 20, 2015)

imp said:


> ...The gully to the left, crosses our whole lot, downhill, is seen running like a little creek!
> Front of the lot is like a lake!...We wonder where the quail take refuge during times like this; normally they spend the heat of the day down in the wash. Hope no babies drowned down there!... imp


That's so sweet to be worried about the quail babies in the gully. I would be too.


----------

